# Comany strike off etc.



## elainem (8 Feb 2011)

Just wondering can anyone tell me why a company would be struck-off? Would it be for bad debts or not filing returns etc? Also, what does it mean when a company on one of those co. that provides info on companies says that the credit score of the limited company is low and they are high risk. The company itself was a building firm, a limited company, owned by one person whose daughter was the secretary. The judgement mortgage is for e8,572 - it seems small so can't understand how a small builder wouldn't be able to get the money together for that amount. This particular builder is not in receivership. Some of his properties are sold, others not finished and others he is receiving rent from. The authorised share capital of the company was 1,000,000 in 2005 - I am not sure what this signifies. 

I am asking about this because a cousin of mine, in her forties who has suffered with mental health problems, and who inheritied roughly e3,000,000 on her father's death last year, has had sudden interest from a local builder who is separated from  his wife for about ten years. As a family we are concerned for her as she has mentioned lending him money to finish off 6 of the unfinished houses in the estate he built. We looked up his company details on solocheck.ie, but I can't make much sense of them as I know nothing about companies and their finances. If we knew what these figures meant, and perhaps that this man wasn't, as is roumoured, in a lot of financial trouble, our minds would be put at rest. 

Thanks in advance for replies and info.


----------



## Gervan (9 Feb 2011)

A company could have ben struck off for non-filing returns. You can see (for free) on www.cro.ie whether the submissions stopped some years before the company was struck off. 
If it has been struck off how can it now be shown as having a poor credit score? There is no limited company any more. Or is this a related company?


----------



## DB74 (9 Feb 2011)

A company can be voluntarily struck off by the directors because it has ceased trading and it has no debtors or creditors. There is no way of telling from the CRO if a company was voluntarily or involuntarily struck off the register.


----------



## RonanC (9 Feb 2011)

DB74 said:


> A company can be voluntarily struck off by the directors because it has ceased trading and it has no debtors or creditors. There is no way of telling from the CRO if a company was voluntarily or involuntarily struck off the register.



Yes there is.. Pick up the phone, call the CRO and ask.


----------



## jack2009 (9 Feb 2011)

RonanC said:


> Yes there is.. Pick up the phone, call the CRO and ask.


 
Or just do a company search on the likes of vision-net.

or even cheaker yet, post the name of the company and someone might tell you the answer!


----------



## DB74 (16 Feb 2011)

RonanC said:


> Yes there is.. Pick up the phone, call the CRO and ask.


 
Apologies, I meant from the website


----------

